# Any Art Collectors Out There?



## acpeacemaker (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey all,

Been sitting on this one for awhile. As some know I like to paint. I grew up under the roof of a professional wildlife artist so it was distilled in me at an early age. I wanted to kind of show this one off.

This particular large piece done by my dad was taken on a world tour. In China he was given a medal of honor just for showing it.(They said it was like the key to the city.) 
There has been 3-4 museums of fine art here in the US, that have valued it at $300-$500k. Not a cheapy by any means but wouldn't expect to sell for that either... My dad was the only artist inducted into the Wildlife Hall of Fame a few years back. 

Any suggestions? As much as of connection I have with this piece, he wanted me to sell it at some point. I tried Christies but their premium was crazy. Couldn't imagine ebay. 
Harmony is my watermark

Andrew


----------



## butcher (Feb 2, 2019)

Beautiful work, it almost looks real.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 2, 2019)

If you get two or more people that really want it at an auction, you never know how high it could go. You may get a big surprise.


----------



## Rachello (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow! It's amazing! With all my hobbies...(I have a lot) I am @ heart an artist! I love to see others artwork & that painting is a gem

These are a few I've done


----------



## Rachello (Feb 2, 2019)

I tend to keep everything I draw! Once I am done with a piece I tend to be too attached to it to sell anything! Good luck  

Rachel


----------



## butcher (Feb 3, 2019)

I never kept any of my drawings, I tried to paint pictures with oils a couple of times.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow awesome guys! Its good to see others love behind creativity and their own styles.

This past month I got bored and started painting on pennies.


----------



## butcher (Feb 3, 2019)

I would make sure to use copper pennies, the new zinc pennies will not last long they rot away fairly fast.

Not only nice artwork but unique.


----------



## galenrog (Feb 3, 2019)

Back to the first post by Andrew. Is that a Tom Crain original? That is the name that comes to mind when I see it.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.bransontourismcenter.com/info/2014/02/13/branson-artists-hearts-of-love-paint-special-valentine/


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 3, 2019)

butcher said:


> I would make sure to use copper pennies, the new zinc pennies will not last long they rot away fairly fast.
> 
> Not only nice artwork but unique.



Thanks butcher, and thats a good idea about the pennies, never even thought about it. =)



galenrog said:


> Back to the first post by Andrew. Is that a Tom Crain original? That is the name that comes to mind when I see it.





jimdoc said:


> https://www.bransontourismcenter.com/info/2014/02/13/branson-artists-hearts-of-love-paint-special-valentine/



Correct galenrog! =) =) Although my dad has been signing his work as T. Morgan Crain for quite some time now. He's done quite a few things. But some that come to mind would be 25 years of painting Cabela's catalog covers, Bass Pro, Fiocchi, Duck stamps, Franklin Mint. Im pretty proud of him. =)

Jim,
That article is pretty spot on but not entirely correct, it does have me in it lol. I taught my dad how to flyfish that year in some beaver ponds. What was special about it was the prior year he went through a really bad hardship in a divorce was a huge bonding moment for us. 
The same year I graduated and was supposed to leave home.
I spent day and night with him when he started it till it was finished. Sat side by side while he painted I tied flies. It just made the bond we had even stronger than we had before. My dad is my best friend, and he'll tell you the same. The way it should be.

http://www.tmorgancrain.com/T_Morgan_Crain/Welcome.html

Andrew


----------



## galenrog (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the confirmation. I know a few people who have prints. Called one to see who the artist is. He confirmed the name of your father. He was also ticked that I called during the Brady Bowl.


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2019)

acpeacemaker,
Not only an eye for the beauty of wildlife but with a gifted hand to show it to others, a rare breed indeed, what touches me more than his art is his being a father and best friend.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 7, 2019)

galenrog said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I know a few people who have prints. Called one to see who the artist is. He confirmed the name of your father. He was also ticked that I called during the Brady Bowl.



Can't imagine anyone getting ticked at being interupted from watching the not so super super bowl.


----------



## galenrog (Feb 7, 2019)

rickbb said:


> galenrog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the confirmation. I know a few people who have prints. Called one to see who the artist is. He confirmed the name of your father. He was also ticked that I called during the Brady Bowl.
> ...



My wife had it on. She thought it was a good defensive matchup. Most people want an offensive score fest, though.


----------

